# Young Oberhasli Doe



## Emmich (May 10, 2004)

Year old Oberhasli doe. She's a sweetheart. Just kidded - had an adorable buck kid. Currently not milking her . She is up-to-date on her wormings and vaccinations. Email me and I will send pictures. Asking $175.


----------



## Rosepath (Feb 18, 2011)

sent you a pm, don't have your email address.


----------

